
Show HN: I built an AI app to tag a resume with the closest job title - udayrddy
https://notyce.me
======
udayrddy
To let the job seekers aware on how their resume is being viewed at the
recruiter end. Helps with suggestions and required skills to fit for their
dream job role.

------
lucasverra
On latest firefox it looks weird. Its not clear how to upload. Click does not
work, drag and drop neither

~~~
udayrddy
Thanks for trying. I just tried, looks like working. Could you help me with
your OS and firefox version, please.

